# Bulk sterno fuel?



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Is there any where one can mail order cheap sterno fuel? A case or bulk or whatever.

How long does one can of sterno fuel burn?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

On a related note, would this burn charcoal briquettes?

http://www.amazon.com/Innovative-Pr...NO/ref=rsl_mainw_dpl?ie=UTF8&m=A19XE0CFLN81HP

I've got about 100# of briquettes (obtained for free).


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

ladycat said:


> On a related note, would this burn charcoal briquettes?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Innovative-Pr...NO/ref=rsl_mainw_dpl?ie=UTF8&m=A19XE0CFLN81HP
> 
> I've got about 100# of briquettes (obtained for free).


Doesn't burn briquettes very well, but it will boil water and scramble eggs with just a few finger sized twigs. I have been using one for about a year now and love it.
As far as sterno; I just used some that my father bought back in the 1960's and they were ok. Small cans that burn just long enough to cook a simple meal. Don't know of anywhere to buy in bulk. 
What I use a lot now is a very simple stove. The bottom of a heavy duty beer can cut about 1-1/2" high. Fill with alcohol and light. Google "alcohol stoves" and you will find dozens of designs that can be made on the cheap (mostly free) and do a real good job of cooking.

alan


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

galump said:


> Google "alcohol stoves" and you will find dozens of designs that can be made on the cheap (mostly free) and do a real good job of cooking.


I'll do that! Can you get bulk alcohol cheap?


----------



## Grace&Violets (Apr 4, 2007)

You can buy the buffet type cans at Sam's for around $10 a case. I have a case here and I think they are like sterno. "6 hour wick chafing fuel, replaces old fashioned gel" quote from the box.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

are you looking for use at home? Or for a car or BOB?

i got denatured alcohol from home depot for about $13/gal. (i have an alcohol stove, altho I purchased mine instead of making it from a soda can. here's an alcohol stove that comes as part of a kit w/pots at a decent price: http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ZRW170-1.html) I think it only takes a couple ounces of alcohol to get a liter of water boiling.

i also have a couple cans of sterno in my car kit, as the gel won't spill like alcohol potentially could, so I prefer that. But for extensive use at home, I'd use alcohol or white gas, due to lower cost than sterno.

I also have one of those small esbit/trioxane stoves in my car and my BOB. (http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/MLT9089-1.html) and the tablets for it (https://www.mainemilitary.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=42&idproduct=2277). 

for use around home or BOB, i have the alcohol stove, plus a multifuel backpacking stove that will burn white gas, kerosene, or gasoline. At some point I'll probably get a 2 burner propane stove for backup home use.

--sgl


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

For home use, for emergencies.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

you might not want to order serno in bulk unless of course you want to be on a methlab watch list. 
the alcohol based Hand sanitizers will burn very well being gelled alcohol


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Sterno cans evaporate so I don't keep them. If your wanting an easy way to start charcoal or a quick way to warm something up I suggest tea lights. Around the holidays Hershey's Kisses has fondue pot type setup that uses tea lights but a metal trivet or burner covers from the stove work too. A google of buddy burner will also give you some options.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've always got a dozen sterno cans in stock. I can use them to start the cooking fire, or cook inside if it's raining, and they store well for several years. I wouldn't count on using them for long term cooking needs, but they're great handy fuel in a pinch. Our BOBs aren't really for bugging out, mainly for immediate use after a tornado, etc. But I have sterno and matches in there too. We could at least use it for light and heat if we were stuck in our storm shelter (closet) for a while.

I haven't tried burning hand cleaner, but we've always got a bunch of it because of having so many kids in school. We use it in place of washing with soap and water a lot of times.


----------

